# PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-



## Da_Frank (5. November 2009)

*PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

hab mal wieder ein problem mit meinem pc...
genauer gesagt, merke ich es vor allem am sound.
wenn ich ein lied abspiel hackt es alle ca. 10 sekunden, es bleibt für ungefähr eine halbe Sekunde stehen. In der zeit bleibt der ganze pc stehen, also die maus friert ein, dannach ist für 10 sekunden wieder alles okay. aber das nervt schon sehr beim musik hören und zocken.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Animaniac (5. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Hallo

Hast du mal versucht dein OC rauszunehmen? Solltest mal versuchen ob der Fehler dann auch noch auftritt. Auch wenn das bisher mit OC immer geklappt hat, CPU´s altern nunmal unweigerlich. Da kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass die CPU von heute auf morgen nicht mehr stabil läuft bzw. eine höhere V-Core benötigt um den gesteigerten Takt noch stabil zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Du wirst in 5 Minuten hören ob es geholfen hat 

alles läuft auf standard - problem besteht immer noch  trotzdem danke


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

hast du zufällig IDE und SATA laufwerke gemischt im PC? als ich eine zusätzlich SATA-platte einbaute, hatte ich genau so ein problem - schuld war der IDE-brenner...


----------



## HeNrY (5. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Kann auch sein, dass eine deiner Festplatten langsam den Geist aufgibt :/


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (5. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

stimmt, das ist mir letztens auch passiert  hab jetzt 2x Spinpoint F3 drinn und alles geht wunderbar


----------



## Da_Frank (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass eine deiner Festplatten langsam den Geist aufgibt :/



ohja.. ich habe seit längerem ladezeiten in spielen von ca 30 sekunden, also ich bin im spiel, könnte schon loslegen hab aber standbild und die festplatte läd ununterbrochen. das ist auch öfter bei filmen, oder gar nur im windows. es ist eine hd250hj, die ich jetzt schon gute 3 jahre habe. Und nein, ide laufwerke habe ich keine eingebaut.



Leute ich bin in einer ernsthafen Krise ! Ich kann nicht mehr vernünftig Musik hören, Fernseh schaun, oder spielen. Da ich denke, das meine Hardware doch ausreichend ist, würde ich den Fehler gerne wo anders suchen -.-


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

wenn gar nix hilft, würd ich windows mal neu installieren.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Ich würde mal mit HDTune die Festplatte überprüfen.


----------



## Da_Frank (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Das HD-Tune nen Fehler bringt ist mir auch noch nicht passiert.
Meine Platte schon so kaputt? Ich hoff mal nicht.
Neuinstallieren würd ich ungern, hab lang nicht mehr erlebt das meine TV-Karte so anstandslos läuft.


----------



## HeNrY (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Schnell versuchen alle Dateien zu sichern!


----------



## Da_Frank (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Meinst du echt? Ich kann im moment alles problemlos machen, außer den aussetzern ist alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Und morgen machts vielleicht ein undefinierbares Geräusch und aus ists. Geh auf Nummer sicher und sicher alles.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Eigentlich meinte ich ja den Error Scan.
Wenn sogar schon der Benchmark Fehler liefert ist Handeln dringend erforderlich. Am besten du sicherst alles und schickst die Platte ein.


----------



## skankee (7. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Leute ich bin in einer ernsthafen Krise ! Ich kann nicht mehr vernünftig Musik hören, Fernseh schaun, oder spielen. Da ich denke, das meine Hardware doch ausreichend ist, würde ich den Fehler gerne wo anders suchen -.-




Ich glaube das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mal. Bei mir ist die Maus auch stehen geblieben, und nach dem Rucker war sie nicht da wo sie eingefroren ist, sondern da wo sie eigentlichauch sein sollte ... einfach nerftötend.

Vllt hilft dir ja auch was mir zum Teil auch geholfen hat:

 Damalige HW: 
C2D 6420 ,MSI x1950 Pro 512, Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P,2x1GB Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4 im Dual Channel ,Teac DVD+RW DV-W58E an IDE, 250GB WD2500AAJS an SATA ( Intel-SATA-Port ) + XP Home.

Die Festplatte ist immer noch im Einsatz und funktionier ohne Probleme.
Durch das Entfernen eines Ram-Riegels ist das Problem ein wenig seltener aufgetreten, ist aber natürlich ne scheiss Lösung.

Ich hatte dann mal Win Xp neu installiert, aber vorher schon das SP3 integriert; das Problem ist bei der gesamten laufzeit dieser XP Installation nichtmehr aufgetreten ( keine Ahnung warum, hab vorher aber auch zig mal den Ram und das SATA Kabel umgestekckt... ).

Dann habe ich vor ner weile wieder neu installiert, XP Prof. N SP3 , hab beide Controler im Bios auf AHCI gestellt und die aktuellsten AHCI Treiber für Intel und Gigabyte ( Jmicron ) mit auf die CD gepackt, klappt bis heute wunderbar.

Aber Zwischenzeitlich hat mich der AHCI Modus dank NCQ generft und ich hab im Bios alles wieder auf IDE gestellt, schon hatte ich diese scheiss Rückler wieder. Auf AHCI waren sie dann wieder weg .

Also vllt. mal in der Richtung SATA/IDE/Bios settings nachschauen .


----------



## HeNrY (7. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Lieber Backup fahren.
Da es ja nicht gleich nach seiner letzten Windows Installation kam, kann man Software- und BIOS-Probleme ausschließen.


----------



## Da_Frank (7. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Lieber Backup fahren.
> Da es ja nicht gleich nach seiner letzten Windows Installation kam, kann man Software- und BIOS-Probleme ausschließen.



Wird gleich gemacht.

Das mit dem Ram Riegel raus - no go.
Ich fahre schon mit nur 2x1GB, da meine beiden hinteren Ram Bänke nicht mehr erkannt werden ! Wenn dort die anderen 2x1GB sitzen geht er nicht mehr an. Und mit 1GB kann ich vielleicht noch unter *XP* Musik hören und Filme schauen, aber wofür habe ich dann noch einen quad mit ner hd4870 wenn ich nichts mehr spielen kann.

Edit:



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich ja den Error Scan.
> Wenn sogar schon der Benchmark Fehler liefert ist Handeln dringend erforderlich. Am besten du sicherst alles und schickst die Platte ein.



Hab die Platte seit Dezember 2007 glaube ich, aber keine Rechnung mehr?


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Ja okay, werde sichern, aber wie beheb ich mein Problem?


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Samsung nimmt auch Platten ohne Rechung, dann wird die Garantie halt ab Herstellungsdatum gerechnet. Wenn du die Platte wirklich im Dezember 07 gekauft hast könnte das allerdings zu weit zurück liegen.

Im Endeffekt kommst du wohl am Kauf einer neuen Platte nicht vorbei.


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Wenn es sicher an der Platte liegt okay, ich will nur nicht eine neue kaufen und dann sehen das es doch nicht daran liegt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Dann mach halt deine Sicherung und lass dann mal Samsungs hutil durchlaufen.

Das sollte nach dem Komplettscan seeehr sicher sagen können ob die Platte im Eimer ist oder nicht.
Theoretisch ist damit auch ein LowLevelFormat möglich, allerdings bringt sowas nur in maximal 1% der Fälle dauerhaft was.


----------



## Nucleus (8. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Ich hatte nen ähnliches Problem und bei mir lags an einer werksseitig defekten Velociraptor.


----------



## rabe08 (12. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Hast Du mal in der Ereignisanzeige von Vista nachgeschaut? Ich tippe auf ein Treiberproblem, wenn ja, ist da was zu finden. Einfach nachschauen, wer die meisten Fehler produziert. Sollte sich massiv von den anderen absetzen. Wenn der Täter gefunden ist, kannst Du ein Lösung gezielt suchen. 
Defekte HDD schließe ich aus, das geht anders... Du kannst ggfs. die smart-Daten prüfen, ich glaube aber nicht, das sich da was findet.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Ereignisanzeige von Vista? Was meinst damit?


----------



## Da_Frank (15. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Denkt ihr es bringt was wenn ich mal auf XP wechsel, vielleicht liegts ja an den nur 2GB RAM ?


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Hast du jetzt mal endlich hutil versucht?
Dann weist du wenigstens mal ob es die Platte ist oder nicht.


----------



## Da_Frank (15. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Muss ich hutil booten, was ich schwer vermute^^, oder geht es unter Windows?


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Das musst du von CD(dann mach den iso-Download) oder Diskette(dann die exe) booten.

Anders würde es auch wenig Sinn machen da dann wieder das OS eine mögliche Fehlerquelle ist.


----------



## Da_Frank (15. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Ich glaube den Test muss ich nicht mehr durchführen, ich hab heute Nachmittag Windows XP Pro SP3 installiert, und alles läuft wunderbar. Da ich aber lieber wieder mit Windows 7 arbeiten möchte, könnt ihr mir sagen woran es liegt? Sind 2 GB zu wenig für Windows 7? Aber im Idle sind nur 800 MB belegt und trotzdem spaggt es rum... ?


----------



## Da_Frank (16. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Ich verzweifle... heute komm ich von der Schule heim, schlalt den PC, in der freude ihn ohne das alte Problem benutzen zu können,
und was sehe ich, es ist wieder da? Die Maus stockt wieder alle 5 Sekunden und die Musik bleibt auch hängen... was ist da los? Gestern ging alles optimal und nun?

HELFT MIR !


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

hutil nutzen !!11elf
Wie oft soll ich das denn noch schreiben?


----------



## Da_Frank (16. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*



Olstyle schrieb:


> hutil nutzen !!11elf
> Wie oft soll ich das denn noch schreiben?



Es ist vielleicht nicht so leicht für Leute die nicht ohne weiteres an ein Disketten-Laufwerk oder einen Brenner rankommen. Muss mal schaun obn Lap von meinem Dad n Brenner hat.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

USB-Stick bootbar machen und da die Dateien von der FDD-Version drauf entpacken sollte auch gehen.

Davon abgesehen ist ein CD-Brenner ja mittlerweile wohl zu erwartender Standard, schließlich kostet ein Kombigerät ca. 3 € mehr als ein reines DVD-Lesegerät.


----------



## Da_Frank (16. November 2009)

*AW: PC hängt sich alle 10 Sekunden für 0,5 Sekunden auf -.-*

Es geht nicht um die kosten, sondern ums Design


----------

